# I should change jobs....and become a meterologist or professional baseball player



## dakuda (Aug 4, 2009)

Yesterday is just another case in point:

I check the weather, and see that it will rain/storm tomorrow (today).  I think, "Great, the grass seed in the front yard will get some more water."  I wake up this morning and all the rain is gone from the forecast.  This is the 400th time this year that it happened this way.

They don't have to be right and they get job security.  I need to get into that field.  I know, this is a long and tired argument.  I just wanted to get that out there.


Either that, or I will become a baseball player.  Hit safely 30% of the time (.300 batting average), and you are considered great.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 4, 2009)

dakuda, you are preaching to the choir. I absolutely loath that dang weatherperson. Although there is one on a local channel that is a rather pleasant looking blond, I seem to be of a more forgiving nature when she misses the forcast mark than the gray haired guy with the goofy ties. Being in the roofing business we look at forcasts a lot.... wasn't it Mark Twain that said something about you can talk about the weather but theres nothing you can do about it.

Go out for the ball team, they make a lot more money and you get the winters off.


----------



## dakuda (Aug 4, 2009)

oldog/newtrick said:


> dakuda, you are preaching to the choir. I absolutely loath that dang weatherperson. Although there is one on a local channel that is a rather pleasant looking blond, I seem to be of a more forgiving nature when she misses the forcast mark than the gray haired guy with the goofy ties. Being in the roofing business we look at forcasts a lot.... wasn't it Mark Twain that said something about you can talk about the weather but theres nothing you can do about it.
> 
> Go out for the ball team, they make a lot more money and you get the winters off.



I am only batting a little over .500 in softball this summer.  I think I would have to be doing much better than that in slow-pitch for it to translate well to fast pitch baseball.  :rofl:


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 5, 2009)

Living in New England we get the most accurate weather predictions.
Mark Twain also said something to the effect of, If you don't like the weather up here, wait a minute...it will change. 
According to our folks here, I always end up shoveling "partly cloudy" come winter.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Aug 5, 2009)

I hate the phrase "partly cloudy with a chance of precipitation".

90% of the days of the year are that way.  If that's you're forecast, you've got a 90 percent chance of being right without even bothering to look out your window.


----------



## dakuda (Aug 5, 2009)

inspectorD said:


> Living in New England we get the most accurate weather predictions.
> Mark Twain also said something to the effect of, If you don't like the weather up here, wait a minute...it will change.
> According to our folks here, I always end up shoveling "partly cloudy" come winter.



There is also: "If you don't like the forecast, change the channel."


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 5, 2009)

OK, tell me what the difference is between partly cloudy and mostly sunny. Do these people go to school for this or do they just spin a big lotto wheel in the break room? 

Didn't Mark Twain say..wait, what, uh never mind it was Shania Twain....oh you lucky Canadians.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Aug 5, 2009)

oldog/newtrick said:


> Do these people go to school for this or do they just spin a big lotto wheel in the break room?



I used to know a guy who worked as a meteoroligist at the Winnipeg Airport.  They sell up-to-date weather forecasts on an hourly basis to the airlines cuz the weather can change substatially at the destination in the course of a 4 hour flight, and diverting to another air port is a messy and costly affair since you have to accomodate all the passengers somehow until you can get them where they should have gone.

Anyhow, what he told me is that even with weather satellites, they can't predict the weather with any accuracy further than about 3 days at the most.  Anything after that is guess work.  But, people demand these "extended" 5 and 7 day forecasts, so they just forecast out as far as they can, and then presume a straight line back to the "average" temperature for that time of the year from historical records.  They might change it a bit because "It's been colder/warmer than normal lately." or something like that, but it's pure artistic licence after 3 days.  That's why, for example, during a cold snap we get weather forecast that keep predicting 
things will warm up in about a week's time, and during a heat wave we keep hearing that things should cool down in about a week's time.


----------



## BantyMom (Aug 6, 2009)

Now, if we could just get the weather to pay attention to the forecast and do what it's told.....


----------



## spec_j (Sep 11, 2009)

try out for the Cubs, they need all the help they can get....jk


----------



## dakuda (Sep 11, 2009)

spec_j said:


> try out for the Cubs, they need all the help they can get....jk



My skin would burn.


----------

